# A Crazy Bike Person Lives Here



## Larmo63 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## krate-mayhem (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice parts


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 11, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


>






Indeed.....


----------



## Greg M (Oct 11, 2012)

Crazy?  I thought that was normal.

  -Greg


----------



## slick (Oct 12, 2012)

Your work bench looks like one of my want ads. LOL!!! Very nice hubs sitting there buddy. I think they need a few miles put on them soon!


----------



## bike (Oct 12, 2012)

*Wow!*

I have a pole building with over 20 feet of workbench, never looked so tidy! Don't worry you are a long way from crazy. (The perfect workshops of OCD people freak me out)


----------



## bricycle (Oct 12, 2012)

I can beat that!!!!!
Pix to come......


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 12, 2012)

Is that wall padded? I did not know they let sharp objects in the Asylum!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 12, 2012)

Larmo, Not crazy, it just looks like a bike shop from a century ago!!!!!!!!  Wishing I had an area that looked that nice, maybe I'm the crazy one.  I think a lot of us were born a century late for our tastes.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 12, 2012)

My bench has never looked as clean as yours.


----------



## oskisan (Oct 12, 2012)

I like that pedal wrench!



dfa242 said:


> My bench has never looked as clean as yours.
> 
> View attachment 69243


----------



## Waterland (Oct 12, 2012)

At least you people have work benches; all my bike parts and tools are spread across two old dressers in my garage.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 12, 2012)

That's the best kind of workbench! (The dressers) SMALL PARTS STORAGE! That's what I had until I obtained my current metal cabinet, which is nice because I can open two doors and see all the nice parts.


----------

